# English to Portuguese translation needed please help



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi please can someone help me i want to translate the following words from English to Portuguese i know i can use google translate but i dont think it always translates things as they ment to be please can anyone help asap.
What i want translated is the following ......
Merry Christmas m8 to you and your family at home and abroad

Many thanks 
Nic


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Feliz Natal para ti e tua família em casa e no estrangeiro.


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you


----------

